

Ask HN: Is there a way to see if a URL has already been posted to HN? - callum85

I may be searching the wrong terms, but I can't find any answer to this on Google.
======
bdfh42
Yes, you post it to HN (if it is any good). If it has been posted before then
this is the same as an upvote (well you did think it was relevant and
interesting did you not?) and if it is new then you will see it posted to the
new items page with your "handle" attached.

------
mikeroher
<http://www.hnsearch.com/>

------
callum85
Thank you both for helpful answers.

